# sleep tight little angel



## faith (Jul 24, 2009)

just a little goodbye to my beautiful girl who was my child wrapped i fur. she got me through the hardest times in my life and now shes been called back to those she was named after. 
she fell asleep for the very last time on 11.6.09 and it ripped me in half. she was only 2years old and as healthy as could be but the soft pallet i her throat blocked her trachea n she choked to death. usually im so tuned into their whining and i didnt even wake up when she was trying to wake me, it knocks me sick to think i slept through the worst part i her life and that she died in such a tragic way brakes my heart. i found her dead on my bed that morning. and it wasnt just like looking at a sleeping baby, her eyes were wide and glazed over ad her tongue hung stiff from her mouth a funny purplish colour. 
angel was my world, she kept me going at times i thought wernt worth the effort and she kept me smiling on days i didnt wana get up. she was the best dog ive ever had and it would be impossible to replace her..

a friend mafe this as part of my siggy on another forum but it wont let me add it to this one coz can only put one pic









i found this lovely poem online thougt it was very fitting.
There's something missing in my home,
I feel it day and night.
I know it will take time and strength,
before things feel quite right.
But just for now, I need to mourn,
my heart - it needs to mend.
Though some say it's "just a pet," 
I know I lost my friend.
You've brought such laughter to my home
and richness to my days...
A constant friend through joy and loss,
with gentle loving ways. 
Companion, pal and confidant,
a friend I won't forget,
you'll live for always in my heart,
my sweet forever pet.


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

So sorry........so sad.......my heart breaks for you. x


----------



## rhondakelly (Jul 13, 2009)

Am sorry for your loss. X


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Im soo sorry for your loss

Dont blame yourself, You have to remember the good times xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww thats a great Poem petal xx

I still cant believe she has gone from you xxxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats so sad. 
RIP Angel


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

so sorry to hear of your loss... (((((hugs)))))) xx


----------



## faith (Jul 24, 2009)

thnx guys. i still forget shes gone sometime myself scosh. takes me a ikal while to remember


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

R.I.P Little 1. May you run free and enjoy your time in heaven! You were such a gorgeous girl and obviously loved very much xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry to ehar of your loss.
RIP Little Angel xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

*Soo Sorry to hear of your loss..Thinking of you at this heart breaking time!

RIP..Angel...Run free 
xx*


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah I'm so very sorry about your loss of your beautiful little Angel, it must hurt like hell. Thinking about you and sending my very best - I really hope that time is a healer for you sweetie. x


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

I feel for you so much you poor poor thing!

May your little Angel rest in piece! x x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

So sad to loose them at such a young age..sleep well little one..


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh thats so sad tears rolling down my face. So sorry for your loss. Rip little princess . xxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh im so sorry for you, that is just so sad she was Beautiful... R.I.P little Angel xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. 
I hope the happy memories you hold in your heart, will help you at this very sad time.

Run free little Angel over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

